# Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

We are having the SCMMF again this year in Wyoming, IL on May 3rd. Yes, we do have Morels. The auction is open to the public, you can buy or sell. Put your Morels in clear see thru bags weighing 8oz. and you will be allowed to sell 8 bags per round, you can sell as many Morels as you like just 8 bags per round. Registration is from 11:00 until 1:00 anybody coming after 1:00 will be allowed in the auction but will be put at the end of the line so get there early. The event is free to the public and for more information contact [email protected] or 309-883-3057. Hope to see you there!


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

The auction starts at 2:00.


----------

